# Sensibilidad de receptor



## boraca (Nov 25, 2006)

Tengo un catalogo de un equipo de radio HF donde me indica que la sensibilidad es de 0.25 uV para 12 dB, sin embargo me solicitan una sensibilidad minima de 0.16 uV para 10 dB, podrian ayudarme para saber si el equipo que tengo es igual o mejor a lo que me solicitan???. 

SALUDOS. 

BORACA


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola, para tanta precision se deberia saber que tipo de señal recibe AM, SSB ,frecuencia etc .las dos sensibilidades, son muy buenas pero afinado ,la de 0,16 uV es mejor , suerte saludos


----------

